# What is for breakfast today?!



## Neen (Feb 11, 2009)

Hopefully this will start a new hot thread like 'what's on the dinner table?'. I'm a total foodie, and my doctor recently told me that i need to start eating breakfast, which I am totally bad at. So, hopefully this thread will be inspiration. Okay, here I go. 
Todays' breakfast was half a slice of cantaloupe, cup of decaf green tea, half a small bagel with grape jelly.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 11, 2009)

Since I had an early appointment this morning, my breakfast "on the go" was a chocolate chip Atkins bar and a glass of skim milk.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 11, 2009)

I ran out of oatmeal....so, I made a home version of the new Dunkin' Donuts breakfast sandwich. Sausage, egg, slice of cheese between two Eggo waffles. 

Not bad, but I prefer it with a bagel, as opposed to the waffles.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

This is SO weird! i was just thinking today there should be a breakfast post and here one is! It was only because today i was eating kalls kaviar, which is basically salty pink fish eggs on hard bread. I have this cause my gf was in Ikea buying bookshelves to contain my library and she bought me some. I totally LOVE the stuff.. jum jum!! 
Normally though, i have toast and humous.. at the mo i love the morrocan stuff..even though it is pretty spicy for first thing in the morning. If its a weekend i love a veggi fry up..ive not had one for ages.. i kinna sickened myself a bit a month or so ago when i ate so much i felt a bit ill and i couldnt actually eat my dinner till about 10pm later that night! Twas a mega breakfast i tellz ya!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 11, 2009)

Neen said:


> Todays' breakfast was half a slice of cantaloupe, cup of decaf green tea, half a small bagel with grape jelly.



We're obviously on the same wave length: I had half a grapefruit, a bagel (with cream cheese), and two cups of coffee.




mergirl said:


> If its a weekend i love a veggi fry up



Details, please. Mushroom and tomato I can guess, but what else do you like in a fry up?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Details, please. Mushroom and tomato I can guess, but what else do you like in a fry up?



well, veggi bacon, veggi sausages, mushrooms fried in soy sauce, potato scones (made in the local bakery,,soo yummy), eggs (normally an omelate sp?), tomatoes, beans, sometimes hash browns and lots of toast or maby rolls. I eat this with lots of either totato sauce or brown sauce! 
hmm..i'm sure ive forgotten something..
Anyway..tis sooooo yum!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

I pretty much eat the same breakfast every morning, a toasted bagel with either strawberry light cream cheese or low fat margarine, a yoplait lite yogurt and a small single serving cup of apple sauce or mixed fruit and a small glass of orange juice.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, breakfast for me today was last night's leftovers. So I had a Johnsonville bratwurst on potato hotdog rolls with saurekraut and some fake mashed potatoes.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Bran Flakes (alot of them, lol) milk and a banana.


----------



## altered states (Feb 11, 2009)

2 poached eggs on a dry toasted english muffin and 2 cups of coffee, same damn thing I eat every day.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 11, 2009)

Two peeled and chopped kiwi fruits, two peeled and chopped sharon fruits (persimmons), in a bowl of plain yogurt, with maple syrup stirred in. 

Then two slices of white toast with butter and black cherry jam. 

(ok I STARTED well anyway  )

oh and pineapple juice to drink with the yogurt and fruit, then a huge mug of tea with the toast.


----------



## Cors (Feb 11, 2009)

Leftover fried chicken, nuggets and fries, and some chicken soup. Not exactly breakfast stuff but oh well.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 12, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Two peeled and chopped kiwi fruits, two peeled and chopped sharon fruits (persimmons), in a bowl of plain yogurt, with maple syrup stirred in.
> 
> Then two slices of white toast with butter and black cherry jam.
> 
> ...



Oooooh, I LOVE kiwi fruit! :smitten::eat2:


----------



## Neen (Feb 12, 2009)

Today was a leftover slice of veggie pizza, and two cheese breadsticks. Cup of coffee.. haha.. i do not follow tradition!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> well, veggi bacon, veggi sausages, mushrooms fried in soy sauce, potato scones (made in the local bakery,,soo yummy), eggs (normally an omelate sp?), tomatoes, beans, sometimes hash browns and lots of toast or maby rolls. I eat this with lots of either totato sauce or brown sauce!
> hmm..i'm sure ive forgotten something..
> Anyway..tis sooooo yum!


oh yes.. and sometimes some veggi haggis too!!
When i ate meat i used to eat tinned haggis between two pieces of white toast with lots of ketchup..many thought yuck! but twas yum!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 12, 2009)

Groceries arriving this afternoon so scraping the bottom of the barrel just now. Hence...

Spaghetti hoops on toast, with tea.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Groceries arriving this afternoon so scraping the bottom of the barrel just now. Hence...
> 
> Spaghetti hoops on toast, with tea.


ooh ive not had spaghetti hoops for ages!! i fancy them now.. but that should really be on the lunch thred! We need to go shopping too, i need to go forrage too,, might just have the same thing i had for breakfast,, gah!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 12, 2009)

This morning I'm having low fat cinnamon graham crackers w/ natural peanut butter and skim milk.


----------



## Cors (Feb 12, 2009)

I had some Special K, fresh pears and a Terry's chocolate orange.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 12, 2009)

it's 5:57am and i'm going to have mac and cheese.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 12, 2009)

Today I had bacon egg sandwiches. Whole wheat toast, 1 fried egg on each and yummy British bacon ( a lot like canadian bacon) with ketchup, yum yum yum


----------



## Rowan (Feb 12, 2009)

I had two eggrolls from the gas station. I'm going to try to start eating healthier, but i hate breakfast foods...so it might start being lean cuisine dinners for breakfast soon.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm boring...my breakfast usually consists of OJ, V8, Grape juice and vitamins. I usually take a breakfast bar of some sort to work...something with oats, nuts, berries, apples, etc...I don't have any real favorite, it's just something to eat to tide me over to lunch. 

On my days off, I still have the juice and vitamins but I usually relax with a bowl of cereal and fruit.

When I'm out traveling, I'll sometimes indulge on the good stuff (eggs, bacon, sausage, waffles, etc...) at whatever buffet the hotel I'm staying at provides or I'll stick to my juice, vitamins and bar routine.


Dennis


----------



## Neen (Feb 13, 2009)

Today...was a hardboiled egg, handful of red grapes, some coffee with creamer, and half a roast beef sandwich. (told you, i'm unconventional!):eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 13, 2009)

Banana nut cheerios with sliced banana and skim milk and a glass of lite OJ


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Banana nut cheerios with sliced banana and skim milk and a glass of lite OJ



Wait, there are Banana Nut Cheerios? Like Honey Nut Cheerios (my favorite) but only Banana Nut? Are they good?


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's friday! I had bacon pancakes with a fruit salad and coffee. Yum!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Wait, there are Banana Nut Cheerios? Like Honey Nut Cheerios (my favorite) but only Banana Nut? Are they good?



Dammit Christine! Get out of my head..lol I was about to ask the same thing.

I love me some nanners!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2009)

I forgot! I'm having bacon and rice for breakfast. I can't wait!


----------



## olly5764 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine was Bacon, eggs, Sausages, tomatoes, beans, mushrooms, burger, onion rings, hash browns, black pudding, with 6 rounds of fried bread.
Can't beat a good old fry up.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 14, 2009)

Woke up late, so just had a delicious mocha, sans whip cream. Just sweet enough.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 16, 2009)

pita dogs....cheddar cheese, hot dog on a soft greek pita


----------



## Cors (Feb 16, 2009)

Omelette, cottage cheese, big fat pork sausages, toast and hot chocolate.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 16, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Wait, there are Banana Nut Cheerios? Like Honey Nut Cheerios (my favorite) but only Banana Nut? Are they good?



Yes, I just saw them at the store for the 1st time and figured we'd try them since my son and I LOVE bananas! They're ok...wish they tasted more like banana.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 16, 2009)

Whole grain toast w/ lite butter and lite OJ :happy:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 16, 2009)

The one...the ONLY...Banana Nut Cheerios! 

View attachment p_133.jpg


----------



## Cors (Feb 16, 2009)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> The one...the ONLY...Banana Nut Cheerios!



I want! Post's Banana Nut Crunch cereal doesn't even come close!

I tried adding banana slices to my regular cereal and using banana milk but it isn't quite the same either. Grrr.


----------



## Neen (Feb 16, 2009)

Breakfast was a green apple, green tea, and a blueberry yogurt.:eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> The one...the ONLY...Banana Nut Cheerios!



Thanks CB, I am going to have to give them a try. I LOVE banana as well and since my favorite cereal is Honeynut Cheerios, I really want to try them.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 17, 2009)

this morning at 8.08 a.m. my breakfast was
1 cup of lemon tea with 1/2 tsp cloverhoney
1 small boiled egg
1 small wedge cantaloupe melon
1 slice rye bread salted butter thin layer on top apricot preserves


----------



## Neen (Feb 17, 2009)

This morning was a slice of wheat bread, peanut butter and honey, and sliced apples on top! Cup of green tea.:eat1:


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 17, 2009)

I may be out of step with what I keep reading in this thread (healthy breakfasts). These days I am eating bigtime protein left-overs, as in, do the hard work the night before at dinnertime, and save a goodly hunk for brekkie.

This morning was a big T-bone steak and whole-wheat toast. Tomorrow (meaning dinner ==> tomorrow's breakfast) it will be spicy sausage & muesli pita. 

I love having a huge breakfast, when I know I am going to the gym. It sets the appetite completely free.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 18, 2009)

breakfast this morning at 7.27 a.m.
1 cup lemon tea & 1/2 tsp cloverhoney
3/4 cup fresh fruit salad
1 slice raisin bread w/ butter 
1 small boiled egg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 18, 2009)

A huge portion of the moussaka I made last night, mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Neen (Feb 18, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A huge portion of the moussaka I made last night, mmmmmmmmmm!



Moussaka! I am a greek girl, so i totally love that you had some for breakfast.. so good!:eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 18, 2009)

So, this morning, surprise surprise....I was rushed, and I had a double tall mocha from Starbucks. Delicious, but not my ideal breakfast. I am HORRIBLE in the mornings, and I always struggle to get up on time. When I do, I like a little protein in the am....something homemade....

Tomorrow I hope to get up early enough to have yogurt, berries, almonds. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2009)

Neen said:


> Moussaka! I am a greek girl, so i totally love that you had some for breakfast.. so good!:eat1:



Hee hee, it really WAS good, too! I also then had it for lunch AND dinner, til every last bit was gone! Still can't make it taste like it did in Greece, but then.. Im not eating it in a taverna, under grape vines *wistful sigh*. 

Today's breakfast was special flakes (cheap brand Special K ) with freeze dried cherries, strawberries and raspberries, milk and a cheeky pour of double cream . Coffee to drink.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 19, 2009)

1/2 cup coffee 1/2 tsp brown sugar 1 tbsp milk
1/2 glass buttermilk
1 small banana
1 small boiled egg
1 slice toasted bread w/ butter


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 19, 2009)

Pancakes, breakfast sausage toast with PB&J, and some milk.
Rather typical breakfast but I adore that sorta food way too much to tire of it.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 19, 2009)

:eat2: Lite vanilla yogurt w/ sugar free peach jam and a handful of walnuts stirred in. Also some hot mint tea with lemon and honey.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 19, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A huge portion of the moussaka I made last night, mmmmmmmmmm!



Is it really that hard to make??? I'm also a greek gal and I always go to the specialty store and buy it...lol! I'd love to make my own...any recipes to share??


----------



## Neen (Feb 19, 2009)

This morning was .. scrambled egg on a tortilla.. cup of coffee with ameretto creamer.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 20, 2009)

breakfast today
1 cup of lemon tea & 1/2 tsp cloverhoney
1/4 cup granola & 1/2 cup milk & 1 tbsp raisins
1 nectarine
1 small soft boiled egg & 1 drop green tabasco


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 20, 2009)

I had an Odwalla bar- banana nut flavor, and a grande triple Americano from Starbucks. I never really cared for the Odwalla bars but this one was delicious! It tasted just like banana nut bread....and it has inspired me to make some banana bread at home, maybe this week! :eat2:


----------



## Cors (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a whole honeydew melon, a medium pack of grapes and some champagne truffles.


----------



## katorade (Feb 21, 2009)

TearInYourHand said:


> So, this morning, surprise surprise....I was rushed, and I had a double tall mocha from Starbucks. Delicious, but not my ideal breakfast. I am HORRIBLE in the mornings, and I always struggle to get up on time. When I do, I like a little protein in the am....something homemade....
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to get up early enough to have yogurt, berries, almonds. I will let you know how it goes!



If you're ever in a hurry again, Starbucks has a protein powder they can add directly to your mocha. It doesn't change the taste and actually makes it a bit creamier. It's the same protein they add to the Vivanno. Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Neen (Feb 21, 2009)

I had 3 slices bacon, raisin toast, coffee with ameretto creamer, a banana and mug of green tea!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 21, 2009)

Breakfast quesadilla...eggs, white american, tomatillo salsa. Es muy bueno!


----------



## Cors (Feb 21, 2009)

I woke up late and we're out of fresh food, so I grabbed a tin of Pringles. Going to do groceries later! :/


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 21, 2009)

This morning I had sausage meat and fried egg on toasted bread sandwich. and you squish it so the yokes pop....sooo yummy.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2009)

breakfast this morning
1 cup cherry tea & 1/2 tsp flowerhoney
1 rye & seeds bread bun w/ butter & 1 slice of cheese
1 slice cantaloupe melon
1/2 glass assorted berries juice


----------



## Sugar (Feb 22, 2009)

Toaster waffles and bacon with OJ. The breakfast of champions!


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 22, 2009)

Dunkin Donuts breakfast sandwich and a large cinnamon hazelnut coffee. yummers


----------



## Brandi (Feb 23, 2009)

Nutty banana smoothie

1 banana
1 cup of milk
1 tablespoon of smooth peanut butter


YUM


----------



## Neen (Feb 24, 2009)

This morning was a bowl of lucky charms cereal.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 25, 2009)

curried yellow split pea/sweet potato soup with kale, recipe courtesy of fat free vegan website. Very filling, savory and quite delicious. This was a particulary good batch if I say so myself. I made 12 cups worth, so I'm stuck with it !


----------



## Jigen (Feb 25, 2009)

Ginseng coffee, cereals.


----------



## Cors (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a Three Pepper Double Angus Burger from Burger King. I love the beef and the peppercorn sauce, but not the fried onions and peppers. My partner grabbed a Double Cheeseburger from Macdonald's instead. The plasticky taste made us both nauseous. 

We also had milkshake and fries!


----------



## Orchid (Feb 26, 2009)

1 cup lemon tea & 1/2 tsp cloverhoney
1 slice rye bread w/ butter & danish cheese
1/2 glass buttermilk
small bunch of seedless grapes & small mandarin
1 small softboiled hen egg:eat1:


----------



## Brandi (Feb 26, 2009)

Ham and cheese on an english muffin...ok I had 2 of them.

Mango smoothie as well


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Today I had the best tasting most unhealthy breakfast!

I had some thawed out french fries that needed to be used....so I heated up a skillet with some olive oil.....fried them til they were crispy..then salted them. Then fried eggs sunny side up but with all the clear goo cooked. Put the eggs on top of the fries and stabbed them so the yolky goodness would run everywhere. At it with some ketchup and some whole wheat toast. It was AWESOME!!!!! But I can't eat like that everyday or I'd be 800lbs in 2 months....but it is good once in a while.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Today I had the best tasting most unhealthy breakfast!
> 
> I had some thawed out french fries that needed to be used....so I heated up a skillet with some olive oil.....fried them til they were crispy..then salted them. Then fried eggs sunny side up but with all the clear goo cooked. Put the eggs on top of the fries and stabbed them so the yolky goodness would run everywhere. At it with some ketchup and some whole wheat toast. It was AWESOME!!!!! But I can't eat like that everyday or I'd be 800lbs in 2 months....but it is good once in a while.



I LOVE eggs! I would eat them everyday if I could. You are apparently only supposed to eat 4 of them per week though.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I LOVE eggs! I would eat them everyday if I could. You are apparently only supposed to eat 4 of them per week though.




That's old news. I heard recently on the BBC that scientist say you can eat eggs unlimited.  Which is good news cos they are filling and only like 80 calories each I eat anywhere from 2-4 at a time.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 26, 2009)

This morning I had a low fat apple berry granola bar, lite probiotic vanilla yogurt and a cup of lite OJ. I LOVE the granola bars!! They are so good and chewy and only 100 calories!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 26, 2009)

Brandi said:


> Nutty banana smoothie
> 
> 1 banana
> 1 cup of milk
> ...



That sounds yummy!


----------



## Brandi (Feb 26, 2009)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> That sounds yummy!




I cannot explain to you how good it is! You could also add honey to it as well, depending on how ripe the banana is.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2009)

Scrambled eggs with onion, tomato, bacon and cheese and a side of hashbrowns.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

a small bagel, with ham and spinach and mayo


----------



## Cors (Feb 27, 2009)

French onion soup, crackers with cream cheese and smoked salmon, flaky butter croissants and this wonderful hazelnut-flavoured hot chocolate.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 27, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Dunkin Donuts breakfast sandwich and a large cinnamon hazelnut coffee. yummers



Which sandwich?!! The new waffle one? I love it but it's kinda small for the price! I'm usually an egg & cheese on an everything bagel with mayo kinda girl! LOL!


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 27, 2009)

1/2 a box of Cocoa Pebbles! Yay! I've discovered I can tolerate Soy Milk and it's not that bad so I'm back to my Cocoas! heh heh heh!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> 1/2 a box of Cocoa Pebbles! Yay! I've discovered I can tolerate Soy Milk and it's not that bad so I'm back to my Cocoas! heh heh heh!



Mishe - when you say "tolerate" Soy Milk, do you mean because you are lactose intolerant? If so, you might want to try Lactaid milk. I drink the full fat version and it is creamy and delicious. I would not be able to have cereal with out it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Mishe - when you say "tolerate" Soy Milk, do you mean because you are lactose intolerant? If so, you might want to try Lactaid milk. I drink the full fat version and it is creamy and delicious. I would not be able to have cereal with out it.




doooooooood. I'm lactose intolerant and if I drink too much soy milk I get sicky!!!! I believe it was a brand called silk...and they made a divine chocolate milk......and if I drank more than a glass....well, the rest is history.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> doooooooood. I'm lactose intolerant and if I drink too much soy milk I get sicky!!!! I believe it was a brand called silk...and they made a divine chocolate milk......and if I drank more than a glass....well, the rest is history.



Oh, I freaking love Silk chocolate soy milk. I too cannot tolerate it too much and soy takes away from the effectiveness of thyroid medication, so I cut it out for that.

Lactaid (brand) milk is not soymilk. It is "real" milk that is altered for people who are lactose intolerant. It is awesome and causes no ill effects. I could not eat cereal for years, but now I can. I love it. This is the only milk I keep in the house (other than hubby's half and half) and I use it in recipes that require milk. It is great. You should try it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2009)

I feel for you guys who can't do soy. I don't know how i'd live with out it! I'm a vegetarian and soy products are a HUGE part of my diet.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 28, 2009)

A beer and a smoke.It dont get much better. Unless I had some of Parrotsheads great chili.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I feel for you guys who can't do soy. I don't know how i'd live with out it! I'm a vegetarian and soy products are a HUGE part of my diet.



It's just the milk, lol. I used to eat Soy Sausage by the tube full as it is so filling and so few calories. I also used to eat a lot of veggie burgers which have soy in them I miss the good ole days but I can't find stuff like that here.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 28, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Mishe - when you say "tolerate" Soy Milk, do you mean because you are lactose intolerant? If so, you might want to try Lactaid milk. I drink the full fat version and it is creamy and delicious. I would not be able to have cereal with out it.





I was having trouble with regular skim milk so stopped my weekend morning Cocoa Pebble Fests. Then I broke down and tried the Silk last weekend and had no ill effects. I'm not using the soy milk for anything else though - I'm supposed to stay away from soy products due to kidney stones. But you know - we're talking Cocoa Pebbles! LOL!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheese Scones~


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

I forgot to eat today!!!!!! How did THAT happen? Well afternoon I ate a Peanut Butter Kit Kat...and I had wanted Chinese for lunch....but now I don't feel like it, lol. I'm so fickle!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 28, 2009)

leftover taco soup. :eat2:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 1, 2009)

1 cup lemon tea & 1/2tsp cloverhoney
1 slice rye bread w/ butter 1 slice cheese
1 small banana
1/2 cup grape juice


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 1, 2009)

Cheerios with a handful of blueberries on top.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2009)

Donuts! I know I shouldn't..but I'm craving them and my roommie is braving the cold to bring some home.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 1, 2009)

A banana, orange juice and chips ahoy cookies!


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Leftover strawberry cheesecake from Longhorn last night.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 1, 2009)

This morning I made Brandi's nutty banana smoothie. I added lite chocolate syrup, natural PB, skim milk, vanilla and lite vanilla yogurt. It was sooooo good and healthy too! My son even loved it! Hubby is allergic to bananas and PB so he didn't get to taste it, but his mouth was watering! Thanks for the post Brandi!


----------



## Cors (Mar 2, 2009)

Grilled cheese sandwiches with homemade tomato soup! 

Possibly stealing some donuts and brownies too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2009)

I cooked my breakfast for the next two days about an hour ago.

First I cut up some veggies (Bell peppers, onions, jalapenos, mushrooms, and tomatoes), and put a little pepper on them because I use pepper too much.

Then I cooked some spicy breakfast sausage and two eggs (Scrambled). After the eggs cooked, I threw everything together and wrapped them in wheat tortillas with cheese, salsa, and chipotle hot sauce in a few. Don't know what to call it (The heat of the morning? I don't know... ), but it allows me to sleep later. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't eaten yet but it's after noon so i think i'll have leftover broccoli rice.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 6, 2009)

for me bowl of grits with a little butter, a banana, any kind of berries or tangelo/orange, and a glass of 1% milk or a vanilla yogurt. That's Mon-Fri b'fast all the time. Gotta have grain-fruit-protein to get started.

Weekends are more of a cooked breakfast for wife and I. Often pancakes or waffles, scrapple or country ham, biscuits and she doesn't like eggs but I always make two over-easy for myself.

Drink teas and coffees interchangeably, often mood dictates which to have when.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 6, 2009)

1 cup of lemon tea & 1/2 tsp honey
1 slice rye bread rucola salad butter danish blue cheese
1 small softboiled egg
1/2 cup fresh raspberries
1/2 cup buttermilk:eat1:


----------



## Cors (Mar 6, 2009)

More Special K, strawberry yogurt and leftover truffles.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Mar 6, 2009)

Low fat PB granola bar, a banana and a glass of skim milk.  My tummy is happy.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 7, 2009)

1 small cup espresso coffee 1/2 tsp brown sugar 1 tbsp milk
1 single mini egg omelet with herbs & butter
1 milkwhitebread bun
1/3 cup fresh raspberries:eat2:


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Dang you all eat awesome breakfasts!

M-F I eat a "bagelful" (breadstick shaped bagel filled with cream cheese or cream cheese and fruit spread) and drink a chocolate low-carb protein shake. 

After reading so many delicious posts I'd really love some eggs n bacon but I don't have either... 

I just had a mini bag of sour cream n onion chips haha! I need something else though... I don't know what I will end up with; maybe beef pot roast soup!


----------



## Canonista (Mar 7, 2009)

I fried some chicken drumsticks for breakfast. My son loves em'. 

I should do it more often!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 10, 2009)

1 cup lemon tea & 1/2 tsp clover honey
1 slice rye bread butter 1 slice swiss cheese
small plate of seedless green grapes
1 small softboiled hen egg
1/2 cup pomegranate juice


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 10, 2009)

A banana with chunky peanut butter and a cup of earl grey tea!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh fond memories of earl grey tea used to be my favorite many years ago


----------



## steely (Mar 10, 2009)

BLT salad with mayo,mmmm!


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 15, 2009)

a mango, bananna, kefir, orange juice smoothie, and a handful of pumpkin and flax seed granola. i this breakfast every weekend morning when i go to school


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

Grilled cheese sandwiches, tomato soup and a lovely Italian antipasto selection.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2009)

2 buffalo chicken tacos and Simply apple juice.


----------



## Missy9579 (Mar 15, 2009)

Pancakes. Going to make them now.


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 15, 2009)

Fried peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> Fried peanut butter and jelly sandwich



Oooh, must try that sometime!


----------



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> Fried peanut butter and jelly sandwich



When you say fried...do you mean you make it like a grilled cheese or deep fried or????


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 15, 2009)

Lucky said:


> When you say fried...do you mean you make it like a grilled cheese or deep fried or????



It was actually supposed to be PB&J french toast, but then i got lazy... so it was made like grilled cheese since the pan was hot and the butter was melted.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2009)

ahtnamas said:


> It was actually supposed to be PB&J french toast, but then i got lazy... so it was made like grilled cheese since the pan was hot and the butter was melted.



Elvis would be proud - :eat2:

By the way, what kind of Jelly did you spread on your sandwich? Strawberry?


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2009)

Probably toast if I can be bothered to go downstairs at any point soon.


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Elvis would be proud - :eat2:
> 
> By the way, what kind of Jelly did you spread on your sandwich? Strawberry?




No, Elvis woulda been proud of the fried peanut butter n' banana one that was today's breakfast.

and grape of course!!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a banana smeared with peanut butter (one of my old standbys) and an Americano from Starbucks. I found this peanut butter made with flax oil instead of hydrogenated vegetable or palm oil. Tastes just the same as regular peanut butter but with the added plus of omega 3!


----------



## Kbbig (Mar 16, 2009)

A granola bar.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Mar 27, 2009)

My breakfast was Bacon egg and cheese mcmuffins, hash browns and coca cola. It was so yummy!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## phatkhat (Mar 28, 2009)

Tomorrow morning I'm making bacon and asparagus omelets covered in hollandaise sauce  .


----------



## Orchid (Mar 29, 2009)

greek yoghurt & fresh fruit salad
1 small soft boiled egg
1 slice toast w/ butter & apricot jam
1 cup lemon tea & 1 tsp clover honey


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 29, 2009)

Mozzarella Bagel Bites and cheetos.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 29, 2009)

Ham, egg & cheese sandwich.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 29, 2009)

Mini crullers the whole bag probably.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 29, 2009)

Brandi said:


> Nutty banana smoothie
> 
> 1 banana
> 1 cup of milk
> ...



That sounds like a great way to use up the dry crumbly stuff that ends up in the bottom of a jar of natural peanut butter. I stir and even try turning the jar upside down, but I still seem to end up with that in the bottom every time. Going to make this tomorrow with the current jar of crumbles. Thanks for the idea.


ETA since I'm here:
Uncured turkey and ham stuffed into two ww pitas with cucumber and fresh spinach, a mug of Imagine Foods mushroom soup and coffee. Dining as I type.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 29, 2009)

This morning was a bowl of frosted mini wheats with milk and blackberries, black coffee.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 4, 2009)

I've made Brandi's banana nut smoothie several times this week. Love it! I wanted to try a cashew version but only had nuts, no cashew butter, so I just threw in a handful of cashew pieces and ground them up first, then added the banana and milk and that worked too.

Today I made an orange version with two blood oranges and about 3/4 cup milk. Creamsicle-like flavor with a pretty berry color.


----------



## Orchid (May 16, 2009)

fresh cherries
espresso coffee 
bread , butter & cheese
& multi-fruit juice


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 16, 2009)

OMG ladies and gents..have you tried?

It's yummy goodness!


----------



## Orchid (May 17, 2009)

eggs en cocotte
croissant
lemon tea & acacia honey
wedge of cantaloupe melon


----------



## Cors (May 17, 2009)

That looks amazing Misty! I wish we have them in UK/Europe. 

Fresh bread topped with chocolate and bananas. 
Danish cheese platter.


----------



## CharDonnay (May 17, 2009)

Strawberry Jam on toast and some black coffee.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 17, 2009)

I just finished a chocolate fudge Fiber One toaster pastry and a glass of skinny milk. :happy: 

View attachment fiber-one-poptarts-chocolate-fudge-ebay.jpg


----------



## Orchid (May 21, 2009)

lemon tea & acacia honey
rye bread , butter & strawberry preserves
multi-fruit juice
small soft-boiled egg


----------



## Orchid (May 22, 2009)

lemon tea & acacia honey
sandwhich butter & danish blue cheese
wedge cantaloupe melon


----------



## Brandi (May 23, 2009)

Fried scone with egg, cheddar cheese and bacon. Quite tasty.


----------



## mediaboy (May 23, 2009)

Tofu Scramble with Toast.

& Jelly.

<3


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2009)

Bacon, eggs scrambled in the bacon grease and grapes.
This is the first meal from my new kitchen!

Finally unpacking all the kitchen junk! yay me


----------



## george83 (May 24, 2009)

Had our weekly Sunday Ulster Fry 

Potato Bread
Bacon
Sausages
Beans
Fried Eggs

YUM YUM YUM!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (May 24, 2009)

Two slices of cold ham pizza and diet coke. I'm not proud of it. lol..


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

Some just ok plain bagels with cream cheese, vidalia onions, sliced greek olives stuffed with garlic and the AWESOME Harry & David smoked Alaskan salmon.:eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 24, 2009)

You guys eat the best breakfasts. I'm jealous.

I felt pretty lucky to wake up this morning and find a hot pocket buried in the back of my freezer so thats what I had for breakfast.


----------



## BBWTexan (May 24, 2009)

I had leftover potatoes au gratin for breakfast this morning.

If every breakfast was this good, I might eat it more often.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 24, 2009)

i just ate leftover enchiladas from last nights dinner


----------



## cinnamitch (May 24, 2009)

Late breakfast ( more like lunch) Dominos thin crust ham, jalepeno and onion pizza..


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 27, 2009)

*same old same old ........oatmeal with raisins and whey protein and some yummy greek yoghurt......

but this weekend, I went back to my favorite old breakfast...pancake made of oatmeal and eggwhite with a tsp of applesauce....covered in the greek yoghurt and some warmed blueberrys...tasty!*


----------



## HottiMegan (May 27, 2009)

Since it's nearly 3pm and i havent eaten yet, my "breakfast" will be mac n cheese


----------



## Surlysomething (May 28, 2009)

This awesome little coffee shop makes delicious granola bars that are full of nuts and dried fruit so I stopped by this morning and picked one up. And of course my large Timmy's. :eat2:


----------



## Chef (May 28, 2009)

Uncle Herschel's Favorite at Cracker Barrel (eggs, grits, biscuits-n-gravy, hashbrowns, and a grilled pork chop) :eat2:


----------



## Orchid (May 30, 2009)

lemon tea & clover honey
raisin bread & butter
wedge cantaloupe melon


----------



## Brandi (May 31, 2009)

4 cheese omelette with fried bologna. lol My daughter picked the bologna. It was tasty


----------



## wistful (Jun 3, 2009)

I need to shop so I had to cobble together breakfast from what was in the house..bowl of lentil vegetable soup,a Sargento string cheese (mozzarella) and a small handful of peanuts.I've been really hungry in the morning lately so this was filling at least.


----------



## Tania (Jun 3, 2009)

I had a bear claw and skim milk!


----------



## BMOC (Jun 18, 2009)

Ate at my usual breakfast place. They only serve breakfast and are open till 2 pm. Today: Ham & cheese omelet with fried potatoes w/onions and rye toast. Coffee.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 27, 2009)

ok it's not a healthy day already lol

Fried scone, 4 pieces of fried peameal bacon, 2 slices of cheddar cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, red onion and Hellmans mayo...made a sandwich...oh yum


----------

